# The Wait ...



## jd_chi02 (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok guys &amp; gals now I am getting nervous. 

I just looked at the calendar and it has been seven weeks since the Dam Exam. I took the PE &amp; FE October 05 and Passed the PE. Which I feel is easier than the FE ... Note ( I am the sdrawkcab guy).

Then April I took the FE studied real HARD and figured I should have made the cut and judging from my results I think I was 2 or 3 questions away.

So just last October I ramped up again studied my :ass: off. Took the FE again!!! This time after the exam I felt I BOMBED. At my place of employment NO PE means NO PROMOTIONS. We all know how much $$$,$$$.$$ that means. If I FAILED that thing this time I think I am going to :ruh:

What is a person to do ? All the PE's at work ask me everyday ... Did you get your results ? :die: Gee they know that it takes forever to get those things.

From what I can tell &amp; the side comments by my boss they are waiting for me to get my license so they can promote me. The other engineers is my group are LOST.

A few engineers know it is just luck at times to pass the exam so I hope for one I am lucky.


----------



## redrum (Dec 11, 2006)

so did you get your results yet?


----------



## cement (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd check the website. twice to be sure.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 11, 2006)

> so did you get your results yet?


:lol2x:


----------



## MECHPE353 (Dec 11, 2006)

I feel like I am going to blow chunks. I can't wait to hear if I passed the PE. I can stand to wait to hear that I fail???? I was a little relaxed for the past weeks, but now I am beginning to think about it alot. I would love to be once and done. :bow:


----------



## jd_chi02 (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't think that the results are out yet ... Like everyone else I am eagerly awaiting for my FAILURE Notice


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 11, 2006)

RESULTS?

Did someone say Results?


----------



## cement (Dec 11, 2006)

I checked my state board 3 times already this morning. Still a PE :???:


----------



## jd_chi02 (Dec 11, 2006)

Cement are you rubbing in the fact that you have a PE ....

If so :die:


----------



## apk71 (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know what's worse. The wait for my PE exam results or the wait for my wife to have her baby. She is due Dec 31st. I'm going insane in the brain. I wish they would both happen NOW!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 11, 2006)

No, they won't both happen now, but I'm betting they both happen at the same time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2006)

> I checked my state board 3 times already this morning. Still a PE :???:


Hey, me too!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 11, 2006)

I checked with everyone else, and you're both still A$$holes too.

j/k'in


----------



## frazil (Dec 11, 2006)

Congratulations apk!


----------



## apk71 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks!! It's pretty exciting.


----------



## cement (Dec 11, 2006)

> I checked with everyone else, and you're both still A$$holes too.
> j/k'in


:study :study :study

hey! you are right! :congrats:


----------



## DrFranz (Dec 12, 2006)

:lmao:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 12, 2006)

You want this, don't you? The hate is swelling in you now. Take your

Engineer's weapon. Use it. I am unarmed. Stamp me down with it. Give in to

your anger. With each passing moment, you make yourself more my

drafter.


----------



## ARJ (Dec 12, 2006)

> You want this, don't you? The hate is swelling in you now. Take your
> 
> Engineer's weapon. Use it. I am unarmed. Stamp me down with it. Give in to
> 
> ...


That's hilarious.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 12, 2006)

The fact that I'm a Star Wars geek offsets the fact I'm a funny guy.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 12, 2006)

The fact that I work in whatever clothing (or not) and that I laugh at the goat/doors/conveyor threads is really beside the point. I really am a nice and funny guy (yeah, believe it...it really is true...I will try to prove it if I have to...I mean...please let me try...just one chance?).

BTW with the conveyor belt problem...has anyone thought of the ground effects of the ground rushing by at twice the speed of the jet? Might make takeoff a little bit harder. Haven't taken it to the extreme to find out just what the critical point/speed would need to be.

Also, the goats are eating the curtains. One of them poo'd on the floor again and I caught one of them 20 feet in the air, just staring at the jet plane. Another runner up got fried by the jet engines (good eat'n). Another of my favorite goats was used for that contamination testing and is now hopelessly addicted to herbicides. Another sued for discrimination. Another is waiting for his AID's test (funny one...that one).

ppi2pass has passed and...well...it stunk. Even the goats left.

Thanks all.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 12, 2006)

Didn't even mention the one that was stoned all the time.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2006)

> Didn't even mention the one that was stoned all the time.


Oh, the goat from VT.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 13, 2006)

Actually, I live about 2 or 3 miles from a huge goat farm. :true:


----------

